# workbench legs



## prm_weekend_warrier (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi, I am planning to build a workbench in my garage. I plan to use a 3' x 8' plywood top, and six legs. My question is about the legs. Am I better off using 4x4's, or laminating two 2x4's together? Which is stronger? If laminate, any suggestions for glue, and what type of screws would work best? Thanks for your help!

Pete


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

prm_weekend_warrier said:


> Hi, I am planning to build a workbench in my garage. I plan to use a 3' x 8' plywood top, and six legs. My question is about the legs. Am I better off using 4x4's, or laminating two 2x4's together? Which is stronger? If laminate, any suggestions for glue, and what type of screws would work best? Thanks for your help!
> 
> Pete


*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

Either way you will have substantial legs. Gluing two 2x4's will be less likely to warp than a single 4x4. For glue, any yellow type wood glue. If all you have is Elmers white wood glue, that would also work. 

If you laminate two 2x4's, the faces to be glued should be jointed flat, or at least block sanded or hand planed flat so the mating faces fit well. Cut them long, and then size them after the glue has cured. If clamped up well, you don't really need to screw them together, but I suggest using a few brad nails or staples long enough to hold them in position to each other while clamping them up. They will have a tendency to slide on each other.












 









.


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Pete!

The last stand I built (for a jointer) I chose to laminate two 2x4s so I could create a mortise and tenon joint for the cross braces. I used construction adhesive (Liquid Nails) and 2.5" course thread drywall screws to hold it all together and it doesn't even wiggle when I power up and use the jointer!










Mac


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I also used laminated 2 x 4's and used diffferent lengths on the legs to create an open space to support the stretcher, with drywall screws holding it all together. Very stout and very simple. My planer stand is made the same way.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

I made a great workbench from plans I bought at Plansnow.com. I think $6. I also used 2x4s laminated together. I used sheetrock screws also. I find them very dependable.


----------

